# 8 week old female peeing



## J roc money (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey gang,

Bought an 8 week old female vizsla puppy this weekend. Love the dog so far and have no regrets.

That being said she goes potty a lot!

1) how much water should I be giving her?

2) best method for training at this age? Mats, treat bribery, stern scorning (joking), etc

3) what do you think is a normal amount of peeing? I swear she goes every 15 minutes. Did my breeder secretly give me a 1 month old? She's about 8 lbs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she is going to potty every 15 minutes. Take her out every 14 minutes, when she's awake.

Puppies just lack the ability to hold it for very long. I don't withhold water from them.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Don't know if this helps, but our 10-month old female V pee'ed a bunch more than my male V during puppy stage. Don't know if it is gender specific, but it is noticeably different. That being said our female does drink more than our male. I swear he's a camal....lol.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't restrict the water! especially as they're growing. Access to clean water is critical for puppies. At this point in her life she should be eating and drinking as much as she can.
In my limited experience, 2 females, 4 males, the females pee more often, and can hold it for less time. That's just my observation though.
Best method for potty training, is to take her out often. When she wakes up, when she stops playing, any sniffing around, when she's done eating. Basically, if she's not actively involved in eating, sleeping and playing, she's looking to go pee.
8lbs. is a little bit small, but not terribly. Finn, my current male was 9.2lbs at 8 weeks old. At 6 months now, he's at about 38lbs. He's a little light, but he's tall, long, and lean, at this point, and he'll start filling out over the next 6-8 months. He'll probably have his full adult weight and size by 18 months. This time next year.
I promise the breeder didn't give you a 4 week old puppy.


----------



## Ketnar (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I ask a question about what to do at night in regards to peeing... We our picking up our V puppy this weekend. I understand that during the day we have to constantly be taking her out, and plan to do so. How about at night - should I be setting an alarm for every 3 hours? Every 2 hours? Every time she wakes up? What if she is whimpering all night and not sleeping consistently (thinking the first couple of nights at home), how does/did your nighttime schedule change?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ketnar

I slept on the floor next to the crate for the first week or so at night. I've done this with all of my Vizlsas through the years.
It allows me to soothe them if the get anxious, by lightly tapping on the kennel and murmuring soft words, and get them out the door when they need it.

Puppies do four things Eat, play, sleep, and go to the bathroom. If they're not actively engaged in the first three activities, they're about to get engaged in the fourth activity.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

I set my phone alarm for 2am and 5:30am. After a week I moved it to 2:30, then 3 and so on. After 3-4 weeks he went to 5am and I was able to sleep again. Train him to wake to your alarm and let him whine it out if necessary. Your training him, not him training you  

my 6 month male is still occasionally peeing in the house and seems to pee excessively, but I think he is not emptying to save it for marking. He’s slept through the night dry from 3 months on but can’t stay dry during the day


----------

